# Need suggestions for new reel.



## objectivegiant (May 5, 2009)

I currently have a 10' Lamiglas and an Emblem 4500 that I purchased several years ago. Recently at my local tackle shop I purchased an 11' St. Croix Avid surf rod since it could be had for $200. Now I need a reel. The guy behind the counter was suggesting a Shimano Saragosa but I didn't bite. I'll be fishing near Buxton, NC this weekend. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## objectivegiant (May 5, 2009)

I should probably provide some more info... 

Spinning is what I need. I'll be fishing baited rigs for whatever is eating that day. Most likely won't be using much live bait but I wouldn't rule it out. 

I will probably be buying an 8.5' Croix Premiere Surf for plugs so I'll also need some advice on that as well.

Any advice you guys/gals can provide is much appreciated!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

You will probably get some advice to get a Shimano...however...just to replace the bail is over $100!!! I would advise a Penn Slammer, and if you can pick up a used one in good condition made in the US off ebay, all the better!!! For plugs/metal, look at the Quantum Cabo or Boca and/or a V series Okuma. The Abu Garcia Soron is also nice. Do a search on here and you may be able to find one around $90 or less.


----------



## objectivegiant (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, sprtsracer. I'm trying to decide if I can deal with the weight of a Cabo/Boca or if I shouldn't look elsewhere. I might go with another Emblem but I wonder if the wide spool's line slap doesn't negate some of the benefits.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

You won't be dissapointed with a Cabo! A 50 or 60 loaded with braid will be a good fit. Others would be a Shimano Bait runner 4500 or Penn slammer.


----------



## 9wait (May 5, 2009)

have a Cabo 40.... love this reel.... the drag is perfect, line capacity is up there.... i use it on a 8' Airwave and a 10' St Croix..... its light..... and Quantums Customer Service is top notch.... i also have a Boca 60 which is cheaper than the Cabo, but is still a really nice reel.... i find the 60 to be a bit heavy, but the 40 is comfortable... i have Penn Slammers too, which are another great reel..... i have Usa made and China made.... cant really tell a difference in the 2... and penn parts are cheap to buy should you have to replace something..... good luck


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

another vote for the cabo...they are nice reels!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Quantum reels. Cabo 50 you'll be stoked!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Daiwa BG 20.


----------



## objectivegiant (May 5, 2009)

Is there any concern with the Cabo and line capacity? I will be using 14# mono most likely. How much line do I REALLY need surf casting in Buxton?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

^ have you thought about using fireline or braid? I have my cabo spooled with fireline. has about 250yds of fireline w/mono backing. casts reel nice and can hold a lot more line than mono.


----------



## 9wait (May 5, 2009)

same as Grilled...... my cabo 40 has around 250-260 yards of 30lb power pro backed with mono.... my boca 60 i run straight mono .... 14lb on it good for around 230-240 yards..... if you run across a fish that will spool you with the Quantum drags......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You can't go wrong with anything Daiwa


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Fishman said:


> You can't go wrong with anything Daiwa


My fiance had a Capricorn that crapped out after 4 uses; always rinsed and never dunked, just used in the back off the banks. Crapicorn=bummer...lol Stay away from those if you go Daiwa, they were discontinued anyway after last year I think.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a Daiwa sealine black on an 11 foot lami that I built last year...so far i love it. I put a couple of 40+ drum on the beach with it last year. I got it late fall..so it has seen limited use so far. Line slap is usually caused by a poor guide layout on the rod you have the reel on. but that's another debate. Daiwa is my first choice..but I hear great thing about the Quantams too. Might have to try one out for myself.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

MDubious said:


> My fiance had a Capricorn that crapped out after 4 uses; always rinsed and never dunked, just used in the back off the banks. Crapicorn=bummer...lol Stay away from those if you go Daiwa, they were discontinued anyway after last year I think.


I have the discontinued Laguna spinning reels and love them. The Capricorn was discounted several years ago and is being made for St. Croix. Look at the website you will see the old reel. There have been some changes like fewer ball bearings.

Believe it or not the Laguna was ranked one spot lower than the Capricorn and is a better reel.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Umm... the Shimano Saragosa or the Stradic is top notch if you can afford it - the salesperson wasn't lying to you. I like the Stradic but my friends swear by the Saragosa. I say go for it as the rod is worthy of it. I have a simple rule of thumb I go by that the cost of the rod would greatly benefit from an equally costing reel. I don't ALWAYS follow it but just in general. Ex. I do have a $400 14' casting rod coupled with a Daiwa Sealine 30SHA ($99 on sale). Hopefully it's a one time thing and you'll be happier and more proud that you made the choice in the end.


----------



## phoenixshard (Apr 9, 2009)

Expensive doesn't always equal the best though. I'll take a reel that is good quality and cheaper over a reel that is good quality and expensive any day of the week.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

ematsuda said:


> Umm... the Shimano Saragosa or the Stradic is top notch if you can afford it - the salesperson wasn't lying to you. I like the Stradic but my friends swear by the Saragosa. I say go for it as the rod is worthy of it. I have a simple rule of thumb I go by that the cost of the rod would greatly benefit from an equally costing reel. I don't ALWAYS follow it but just in general. Ex. I do have a $400 14' casting rod coupled with a Daiwa Sealine 30SHA ($99 on sale). Hopefully it's a one time thing and you'll be happier and more proud that you made the choice in the end.


I bass fish a lot and for me I would rather have a high end rod and a cheaper reel. I would much rather feel the fish bite than just not know it bit in the first place. Get the best you can afford now, something your comfortable with, we dont have to fish with it, you do.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

My first, last and only choice: Penn 560 Slammer. Just as smooth as any of the other reels suggested, better line capacity for weight of the reel, parts are readily available should you break something, hands down the best drag and cheaper than the rest too.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

plotalot said:


> My first, last and only choice: Penn 560 Slammer. Just as smooth as any of the other reels suggested, better line capacity for weight of the reel, parts are readily available should you break something, hands down the best drag and cheaper than the rest too.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-560-Slamme...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

is this a good deal for a penn slammer? it's about 150 at BPS.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-560-Slamme...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> is this a good deal for a penn slammer? it's about 150 at BPS.


Yeah, I don't think you are going to find one any cheaper. If you're interested in getting one, you should have pulled the trigger on this deal then asked after the fact if it was a good deal.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've posted before on my love of the Penn Slammers. I would recommend a 560 as well.

That EBay link is a good deal with free shipping on a 560 Slammer. Brand new at Sports Authority and such, they go for around $135 or so these days. Some places are a little cheaper, but $107 and free shipping is about the best I've seen for new in the box.

The Slammers are great reels. I own two 560's, two 460's, three, 360's and two 260's. I've owned a few of them going on seven years now. 

I've not had a problem with any of them except a 460 due to operator error. That being me slipping on jetty rocks while fighting a big snook. I bent the hell out of the bail spring and doused the reel pretty good in fine sand breakwater.

I replaced the bail spring, line roller and bearing for under $25 with shipping from the big Penn parts place in Jersey (Scott's).

http://store.scottsbt.com/Penn-Parts-Home-Page-W7C1.aspx

Then repacked and regreased everything and the reel is just like new.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've posted before on my love of the Penn Slammers. 

That EBay link is a good deal with free shipping on a 560 Slammer. Brand new at Sports Authority and such, they go for around $135 or so these days. Some places are a little cheaper, but $107 and free shipping is about the best I've seen for new in the box.

The Slammers are great reels. I own two 560's, two 460's, three, 360's and two 260's. I've owned a few of them going on seven years now. 

I've not had a problem with any of them except a 460 due to operator error. That being me slipping on jetty rocks while fighting a big snook. I bent the hell out of the bail spring and doused the reel pretty good in fine sand breakwater.

I replaced the bail spring, line roller and bearing for under $25 with shipping from the big Penn parts place in Jersey (Scott's).

http://store.scottsbt.com/Penn-Parts-Home-Page-W7C1.aspx

Then repacked and regreased everything and the reel is just like new.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

The 560 I posted is made in china, any difference vs USA?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've not seen any difference in USA vs. China. All mine are USA, but I've used a few China models while fishing with friends just to test them out and I don't see any difference. Others may disagree. 


I'd also like to add that I think the Shimanos are great reels, but in my opinion they are finesse reels. I know a lot of guides who use them personally as well as for their clients. I don't think they hold up externally and internally under heavy use. In my opinion you have to baby the Shimanos with maintenance. 

That just doesn't work for this Florida angler who fishes often and hard.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> The 560 I posted is made in china, any difference vs USA?


My son has a 260 that he bought 5 years ago and I just got a made in China 260. There are two things that I have noticed that is different in them, first of which is the lettering/specs/Penn Slammer banner on the spool's skirt is different and second is Made in USA on the bearing cap and on the top of the reel seat. If I were to blindfold you and let you handle both reels the only way you could tell the difference would be that my son's reel has caught several thousand fish.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Yea, when I met differences I meant structurally. The only differences I see are the cosmetic ones already mentioned. However, the reel seat is the only way to truly tell as I've seen USA made reels floating around with replacement spools with the banding of the ones made in China.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I hope I can find a similar deal local, so I don't have to deal with ebay


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Richard--EBay seems a little intimidating, but it is a piece a of cake. Took me a while to make the plunge, but it's simple once you get used to it.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

SnookMook is right about eBay being a piece of cake, especially if you sign up for PayPal also (it provides a lot of buyer protection). Your chances of finding a deal that good are fairly slim, but I did see a 560 new in a box for $100 (gone) on another forum. I also picked up a 260 and 360 for $150 and a 302 Mitchell that I was never going to use (because I'm a Penn guy), so there may be hope.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Another vote for Penn Slammers I've got two 260's, two 360's a 460 and a 560 and love them all. Smooth, not clunky like the Penn SS reels and it doesn't even have a anti-reverse so you don't have to worry about breaking that dog on the gear. Just takes a while to remember how to pull line off the reel against the drag instead of turning it backwards, which I never could understand why you need a reel to turn backwards.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

I guess I will give it a try. This hobby is getting expensive, lol.

But I rather spend more n do it right da first time


----------



## objectivegiant (May 5, 2009)

I just wanted to drop in an thank you guys for all the great info. The responses to this thread have been really helpful. I'm going to head to my local tackle shop Thursday and give a serious look to the Slammer 560, Cabo and Saragosa. The decision will surely be tough!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

jay b--I love my Slammers. I've used a lot of reels over my 40 years of fishing, but my Slammers are by far my personal favorites. They are a good balance of a workhorse reel with finesse engineering in my opinion. 

Plus they are relatively low maintenance and parts are pretty cheap.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

stopped by Bass Pro Shop earlier

picked up a Penn Slammer 760 for the price of the 460. hehehehe

good deal?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

objectivegiant said:


> I should probably provide some more info...
> 
> Spinning is what I need. I'll be fishing baited rigs for whatever is eating that day. Most likely won't be using much live bait but I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> ...


Put me down for any of the Daiwa Black Gold Reels. Built like tanks, same reel since the 1980's, still a best seller 30 years latter and I bet 80-90% of those ever sold since then are still in use today.

The only thing that compares is the Penn Slammers, which pretty much look the same and is either a clone of the Daiwa BG's or the BG's are cloned from them.

I guess from my experience, most reels will survive and work fine from a pier or a boat, but from the sand and surf, Daiwa BG's and Penn Slammers are the way to go,,,,especially if you want to hand them down to a son or grandson or for that matter to be politically correct and to honor the sweeter genre or fisher persons, hand down to daughter and grand daughter.

To me that is how well those puppies are built:fishing:

That is why I am the SpinMeister


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

hum.....just looked at the box and the reel is made in china

wut da....


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

phoenixshard said:


> Expensive doesn't always equal the best though. I'll take a reel that is good quality and cheaper over a reel that is good quality and expensive any day of the week.


Correct, but in this case it does. Shimano Stradics and Saragosas are not good quality, they're great quality. Like anything else you purchase, there may be some lemons here and there but overall Shimano's high end stuff is top quality. I could drive a Honda Accord too and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> hum.....just looked at the box and the reel is made in china
> 
> wut da....


For what it's worth I bought a 750 SSM this spring and it's a tough reel. Caught four stripers from 25 to 39 inches with it so far. Made in china...yes but it still works just fine. If it didn't have it written on the box you would never know. Hey my Diawa Saltist is made in Korea, my shimano stradics and baitrunners are all made in Japan (I think). my Abus are made in Sweden. My Quantums are made in I don't even know where. Come to think of it out of the 15 or so reels I own only three are made in the USA. But they all catch fish just fine.... enjoy your new reel


----------

